# SeaQuest themed tank



## superg05 (May 17, 2011)

i was thinking about trying something like a SeaQuest themed tank but i only have a 45 gallon i probably need a way bigger tank to pull it off probably at least 100gallon

it would be using this


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Yea, maybe! A little big, I'd say!


----------



## superg05 (May 17, 2011)

Tex Gal said:


> Yea, maybe! A little big, I'd say!


you think its a bad idea? or ok?


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Well I don't know how big it is in reference to your tank. I just set up to fun kids tanks and thoroughly enjoyed myself. They may not be for other people but the kids are loving them. That's what counts anyway....  It's your tank and if you want to do it, I say GO FOR IT!


----------



## superg05 (May 17, 2011)

thanks and here it is in full detail http://www.fantastic-plastic.com/SEAQUEST DSV PAGE.htm


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

you would have 8 inches on each side. a 40 gallon tank is 36x18x18 my 40g tall is 36x12x22. I say go for it... she what works and doesn't work....


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

Do it but you will need LED moon lights to set the mood. Bob Ballard would say Marine all the way. http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...ub/78926-marine-planted-tanks.html#post594946


----------

